# Dean Guitars 2022



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2021)

I shoulda just made the thread for this instead of the Doyle one, but fuck it. 

So yeah, Doyle sig model

I'm guessing we'll finally see the Zero and Vengeance available... even though they were revealed earlier in the year. Yay covid. 



Honestly one of the reasons I wanted to make this thread is because this is how I found out Chris Canella works for Dean now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2021)

Canella has been with Armadillo for a number of years now, since leaving ESP.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 8, 2021)

Dean ML with Evertune. It looks to be a select. I saw it in the Doyle video. I have a mighty need.

I think they're doing an ML with a Kahler too


----------



## Perge (Dec 8, 2021)

Seeing these over on facebook. Got the 3 from the video, That sick ash ML with an evertune, kind of looks like they said fuck it and just made the RC model a regular model now that he's with ormsby lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2021)

Perge said:


> View attachment 100840
> View attachment 100841
> 
> 
> Seeing these over on facebook. Got the 3 from the video, That sick ash ML with an evertune, kind of looks like they said fuck it and just made the RC model a regular model now that he's with ormsby lol



Yeah, they announced last year or the year before, whenever they left, that the RC and Mustaine models (shapes at least) will remain only renamed as the Exile and Vengeance respectively.


----------



## Perge (Dec 8, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, they announced last year or the year before, whenever they left, that the RC and Mustaine models (shapes at least) will remain only renamed as the Exile and Vengeance respectively.


----------



## josh1 (Dec 8, 2021)

I like the yellow one


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 8, 2021)

So I'm in an "official" Dean guitar fans group on FB so I can see when Dean drops stuff and to keep an eye on some used models I'm looking for. There's a bit of a buzz in there that Dean might be on their last leg. Dunno if it's true, BUT I can see that the company is really trying to catch the modern player's eye with modern specs. Fishmans, Evertune, stainless steel frets, roasted maple, burled maple, ash tops, etc.

This made me think..Do you think that Dean is too much of a polarizing company to win over non-Dean fans? Yeah these specs are cool and all but shapes like the ML and Cadillac are love'em or hate'em. I feel like the crowd they're trying to appeal to, still won't go Dean even if it has the specs they like.

Personally I ended playing Deans after avoiding them like the plague because they ended up being the most comfortable guitars I'd ever played. They got me a second time as I ended up falling in love with the ML even though I never had any interest in them and I was only looking for Modifiers. So I suppose it's possible..BUT enough to put them up there with Jackson, ESP, Gibson, etc as a metal player's choice? I dunno. I honestly don't see it

@MaxOfMetal, I'd definitely like your opinion on that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> So I'm in an "official" Dean guitar fans group on FB so I can see when Dean drops stuff and to keep an eye on some used models I'm looking for. There's a bit of a buzz in there that Dean might be on their last leg. Dunno if it's true, BUT I can see that the company is really trying to catch the modern player's eye with modern specs. Fishmans, Evertune, stainless steel frets, roasted maple, burled maple, ash tops, etc.
> 
> This made me think..Do you think that Dean is too much of a polarizing company to win over non-Dean fans? Yeah these specs are cool and all but shapes like the ML and Cadillac are love'em or hate'em. I feel like the crowd they're trying to appeal to, still won't go Dean even if it has the specs they like.
> 
> ...



They're a very small brand, very lean, I think they only have something like 25 employees. 

But, being somewhat smaller, I'm sure they don't have the pull with the OEMs that some of the bigger brands have, and since much of their business is based on the import lines, I'm sure the post-covid supply chain issues are hurting them pretty bad. 

That said, they seem to have no problem moving small (<30) runs of USA stuff. But they're definitely not the first choice for "modern" players, which is why most of the high end stuff that sells are Vs, Zs, etc. 

Do I think they're "in trouble"? Not at all. Maybe if they did something major like shut down the USA shop, but if you follow them on the socials they seem to be moving a lot of expensive guitars.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 8, 2021)

Fishmans, Evertune, Ash body. 1800 bucks. Only 100 made.

I dunno. I kinda want it but I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better just waiting for it to show up on the used market since I already see I'm gonna have to swap some parts out...but goddamn that's pretty


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 8, 2021)

there is this video that recently came out. Not sure if I fully believe it, but it may have some merit. Though I agree with MaxOfMetal up above, given how covid has destroyed a lot of bigger and smaller companies, i still have some doubt about Dean. I do wish they survive, even though I dont see myself playing any other deans, unless they bring back to Soltero


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm curious if there is any mention at all of the Dimebag brand or if they are ignoring the elephant in the room at the Dean dealer event going on right now.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 8, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'm curious if there is any mention at all of the Dimebag brand or if they are ignoring the elephant in the room at the Dean dealer event going on right now.



There's nothing for them to really discuss. They're still selling the Razorback and Dime MLs until further notice. It seems like it's business as usual until it ain't anymore.



soliloquy said:


> there is this video that recently came out. Not sure if I fully believe it, but it may have some merit. Though I agree with MaxOfMetal up above, given how covid has destroyed a lot of bigger and smaller companies, i still have some doubt about Dean. I do wish they survive, even though I dont see myself playing any other deans, unless they bring back to Soltero




Yeah my thing is mainly I'm wondering if Dean will be able to solidify some footing with today's guitarist. Dean's never the thought when mentioning guitars and I'm wondering if them going after the modern player is even worth it..I feel like modern guitarists would look a modern spec'd Dean and just think "lipstick on a pig"


----------



## manu80 (Dec 8, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Fishmans, Evertune, Ash body. 1800 bucks. Only 100 made.
> 
> I dunno. I kinda want it but I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better just waiting for it to show up on the used market since I already see I'm gonna have to swap some parts out...but goddamn that's pretty



and considering how rare it will be and the crazy prices of the used market right now for a lot of guitars it will stay at that same price i guess


----------



## Aliascent (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm really excited for the single pickup zero, I hope it will be available somewhere. 
Even Thomann lists the other models, but not that one.
Given how popular the ltd black metal series is, that could help them get some attention maybe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'm curious if there is any mention at all of the Dimebag brand or if they are ignoring the elephant in the room at the Dean dealer event going on right now.



They probably can't say much atm due to the ongoing lawsuit. I'm mean sure I'm sure they can namedrop him to honor his legacy, given today was the day he died, but I doubt you're gonna get much from them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Yeah my thing is mainly I'm wondering if Dean will be able to solidify some footing with today's guitarist. Dean's never the thought when mentioning guitars and I'm wondering if them going after the modern player is even worth it..I feel like modern guitarists would look a modern spec'd Dean and just think "lipstick on a pig"



That remains to be seen. 

But, I think they're on the right path. They're rolling back what folks didn't like (tons of Dime models, cringey graphics, lame try-hard marketing) and investing in new, interesting models with contemporary hardware, electronics, and finishes as well as decent quality, from what I've seen at least, and aggressive pricing. 

At the same time, they're churning out CS stuff that caters to thier existing fans and the quality is just killer. 

They're not going to turn around over night, but I think they have a shot.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They probably can't say much atm due to the ongoing lawsuit. I'm mean sure I'm sure they can namedrop him to honor his legacy, given today was the day he died, but I doubt you're gonna get much from them.



As far as I've seen, the legal stuff is in the very early stages, it's probably going to be years until resolved, and depending on the current contract, and based on Dime stuff still being on the site, I'd say it's less "we can't say" and more "business as usual."


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 8, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> There's nothing for them to really discuss. They're still selling the Razorback and Dime MLs until further notice. It seems like it's business as usual until it ain't anymore.



I mean normally it would be time for the announce another tacky import dime model with an ugly graphic right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> I mean normally it would be time for the announce another tacky import dime model with an ugly graphic right?



Rita is suing them specifically because they don't plan on releasing another tacky import Dime model.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 8, 2021)

Okay why does dean make such awful headstocks. Is it just me? Or is every single one of their headstocks just atrocious with the exception of the ML and that's only because of the body.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay why does dean make such awful headstocks. Is it just me? Or is every single one of their headstocks just atrocious with the exception of the ML and that's only because of the body.



I'm like in the minority of people that like the shrimpfork apparently. 







I also like the new 6-in-line they introduced.





...That's about it.


----------



## Dekay82 (Dec 8, 2021)

I dunno man, I do like the more classic MLs, but they're so heavily associated with Dime that it takes away from my personal desire to own one. It's not like an explorer or V where every swinging dick rocks (myself included) one. Dime was THE ML guy, AFAIK. Also, RIP Dime, 17 years today.

I will also say, I've played both the 6 and 12 string versions of the Boca, I think it's called, and those were some sleeper guitars, enjoyed them immensely. They also don't have obnoxious headstocks, which is a plus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2021)

Dekay82 said:


> I dunno man, I do like the more classic MLs, but they're so heavily associated with Dime that it takes away from my personal desire to own one. It's not like an explorer or V where every swinging dick rocks (myself included) one. Dime was THE ML guy, AFAIK. Also, RIP Dime, 17 years today.
> 
> I will also say, I've played both the 6 and 12 string versions of the Boca, I think it's called, and those were some sleeper guitars, enjoyed them immensely. They also don't have obnoxious headstocks, which is a plus.



He definitely wasn't the first since Dean's been around since the late '70s and guys like The Cars and Sammy Hagar used Dean in the '80s, but yeah ever since Pantera got big, he's been THE ML guy.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 8, 2021)

I like the split headstock, and the shimpfork. The inline I can do without.

I played a USA Vinman and it was a really excellent guitar, despite the crappy headstock. I would really like a Cadillac, even a Korean one, but every time I find one for a decent price I talk myself out of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> I like the split headstock, and the shimpfork. The inline I can do without.
> 
> I played a USA Vinman and it was a really excellent guitar, despite the crappy headstock. I would really like a Cadillac, even a Korean one, but every time I find one for a decent price I talk myself out of it.



The Caddy has definitely grown on me the passed few years. Enough for me to consider one if the right one comes up for sale at a good price.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 8, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He definitely wasn't the first since Dean's been around since the late '70s and guys like The Cars and Sammy Hagar used Dean in the '80s, but yeah ever since Pantera got big, he's been THE ML guy.



Yeah, Elliot Easton has an ML on one of the Cars' album covers (Panorama or Candy-O, I think), and Triumph's Rik Emmett used them in the early '80s. They were a dead brand after that until Dime, though.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2021)

I've always particularly enjoyed Dean's more "normal" offerings. The Stylist, the Avalanche, the Edge bass, the acoustics, I've owned a bunch of them. I've never owned an ML, but the shape is interesting.

I've loved seeing their new offerings the past couple years, but it seems to me like the company has always been kind of in limbo between being successful and crashing. I'm sure they'll be fine as long as they keep offering what they have been, but one sudden wrong turn might have them in a bit of trouble. I hope they succeed, though.


----------



## Zado (Dec 8, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Do you think that Dean is too much of a polarizing company to win over non-Dean fans?


Honestly I'd play a Dean over a gazillion brands, the brand got much cooler in my book in recent years. I'm not familiar with 90% of their roster, but their models I dig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2021)

https://www.deanguitars.com/newfor2...xDpkHbkG_cxBNSqxzseS5T2cXDBzW1RLzYwjEDceFOjKk

It has arrived.

...And isnt' really a lot too be honest.  Kinda understandable, but still. I'm guessing they're gonna add more and this is just the beginning.


----------



## JSanta (Dec 8, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> I like the split headstock, and the shimpfork. The inline I can do without.
> 
> I played a USA Vinman and it was a really excellent guitar, despite the crappy headstock. I would really like a Cadillac, even a Korean one, but every time I find one for a decent price I talk myself out of it.



It looks like Vinnie Moore isn't with Dean anymore? I only have one of his albums, but in that neo-classical style, I have enjoyed his playing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2021)

JSanta said:


> It looks like Vinnie Moore isn't with Dean anymore? I only have one of his albums, but in that neo-classical style, I have enjoyed his playing.



Huh, just looked it up and apparently he's a Kramer guy again.


----------



## JSanta (Dec 8, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, just looked it up and apparently he's a Kramer guy again.



Looks like this is apparently old news. He still posts pictures on Instagram using his Dean, FWIW.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay why does dean make such awful headstocks. Is it just me? Or is every single one of their headstocks just atrocious with the exception of the ML and that's only because of the body.



I don't think I'd ever choose their headstocks on thier own, but I think most of them work perfectly fine with the guitars they tend to come on. 

The RC/Exile in line is pretty inoffensive, and even the somewhat reviled split stock works well with the Vs and Zs. 

If anything I'd say thier headstock logos are more offensive than the outlines themselves.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 8, 2021)

The new 6 in line one reminds me of a vulture (bird not guitar), and also reminds me of the old Carvin headstock which i personally find atrocious lol theirs is better than Carvin's though imho, and genuinely the best one they've put out.

The scooped bottom one looks like the aries headstock too, but that one I think Kiesel did better.


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 8, 2021)

I like the new inline headstock, be even better if it was reversed though


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 8, 2021)

I always liked their USA offerings, even artist and some Dime models. I always wanted one but I got too many other guitars I am looking at before Dean....


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2021)

The Exile looks nice with the reversed headstock. Wouldn't mind a fanned 8 that's not got a fuckin' Kahler and costs a million bucks.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2021)

Randy said:


> The Exile looks nice with the reversed headstock. Wouldn't mind a fanned 8 that's not got a fuckin' Kahler and costs a million bucks.


I missed something. Where did you find the non-Kahler Exile multiscale with reversed headstock?!


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I missed something. Where did you find the non-Kahler Exile multiscale with reversed headstock?!



Two separate statements. One in reference to earlier post, second is wishful thinking.


----------



## Viginez (Dec 8, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay why does dean make such awful headstocks. Is it just me? Or is every single one of their headstocks just atrocious with the exception of the ML and that's only because of the body.


ML/V headstock is cool, otherwise meh. they should maybe round off the edges on their inline headstock. also the wing logo is impossible to place properly.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2021)

Randy said:


> Two separate statements. One in reference to earlier post, second is wishful thinking.


Oh well, darn, okay.

I'd love to see a shreddier 7 or 8 from them without the monkey's-paw options (referring to a weird finish or weird hardware or whatever weird thing that ruins it for me)


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2021)

Basically make this




With this aesthetic (reversed HS optional)


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2021)

Randy said:


> Basically make this
> 
> View attachment 100873
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 8, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Dean ML with Evertune. It looks to be a select. I saw it in the Doyle video. I have a mighty need.
> 
> I think they're doing an ML with a Kahler too



They have to slap Kahlers on things given how many they had to buy to sign Kerry King. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Rita is suing them specifically because they don't plan on releasing another tacky import Dime model.



Damn, they’re like a dude that woke up and decided to stop getting high every single morning and their crappy friend won’t let them improve themselves. 



CanserDYI said:


> Okay why does dean make such awful headstocks. Is it just me? Or is every single one of their headstocks just atrocious with the exception of the ML and that's only because of the body.



Nah U right, U right.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 8, 2021)

The roasted maple six in line super Strats look great. Hope they find some new players after losing some key endorsers.


----------



## AltecGreen (Dec 8, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The roasted maple six in line super Strats look great. Hope they find some new players after losing some key endorsers.




They do in other parts of the world. In Japan, Miyako of Lovebites is keeping them afloat. If you look on the Japanese Dean page, she is the artist at the very top, not Dime, not Schenker, not Amott, etc.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 8, 2021)

AltecGreen said:


> They do in other parts of the world. In Japan, Miyako of Lovebites is keeping them afloat. If you look on the Japanese Dean page, she is the artist at the very top, not Dime, not Schenker, not Amott, etc.


I don’t know who they are, but Miyako and Asami are babes. Is the music any good?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 8, 2021)

The V79 with the Floyd is awesome.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 8, 2021)

I know it’s not cool to like burls anymore, but that black burst burl exile 7 with Floyd is calling my name.

Or, I could go for one of these newfangled “acoutics”


----------



## AltecGreen (Dec 8, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don’t know who they are, but Miyako and Asami are babes. Is the music any good?




I like them but that doesn't mean anything. A combination of thrash and power metal. BTW-too late Miyako and Asami both just got married.

Miyako does a really good job of promoting the brand. She likes to use 4-5 guitars during each show and typically uses three Deans. Her fans are kinda of nuts and will buy one of each of her guitars.


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 9, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay why does dean make such awful headstocks. Is it just me?


Yes.
Yes it's just you.


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 9, 2021)

I like Dean's. They are my favorite brand (that I've owned/played). 
I realize this adds absolutely zero contribution to the thread.
Carry on


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 9, 2021)

WarMachine said:


> I like Dean's. They are my favorite brand (that I've owned/played).
> I realize this adds absolutely zero contribution to the thread.
> Carry on


Dean makes the guitar I love. Not gonna lie, I really wish ESP made them but hey I'll take what I can get. And yes...V headstock or nothing. It just ain't the same without it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 9, 2021)

AltecGreen said:


> I like them but that doesn't mean anything. A combination of thrash and power metal. BTW-too late Miyako and Asami both just got married.
> 
> Miyako does a really good job of promoting the brand. She likes to use 4-5 guitars during each show and typically uses three Deans. Her fans are kinda of nuts and will buy one of each of her guitars.


I can still drool. I might check them out, thrash and power metal could be interesting.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 9, 2021)

How are Kahler trems?


----------



## Edika (Dec 9, 2021)

The split headstock works with the ML as any ML I've seen has thta headstock. Hard to see any other headstock working with that shape. I'm kind of ok with the split headstock and the V, seems to work relatively well. But the Z's with the split headstock are just


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> How are Kahler trems?



Different. Not bad, just different if you're used to Floyds.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 9, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> How are Kahler trems?



I fucking love them assuming you have light tension. They're kinda finicky and unless you have heavy gauge strings you can't do the flutter thing too well but you can max them out both ways way more easily than a floyd and are great if you crank the hell out of your trem. They feel a lot more smooth to use than a floyd plus assuming you don't change string tension changing strings takes the same amount of time as a hardtail. Divebombs aren't as stable as a floyd in regards to tuning, you normally need to pull up to reset it after you drop pitch. 

It's not a subtle effect since it's not based off of a strat trem but they are very very good at what they do, which is going apeshit with the bar. Plus screw in arm as a default and they're pretty easy to set up/modify. Definitely more expensive and less versatile than a floyd but a hell of a lot more aggressive and easier to live with.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 9, 2021)

Edika said:


> The split headstock works with the ML as any ML I've seen has thta headstock. Hard to see any other headstock working with that shape. I'm kind of ok with the split headstock and the V, seems to work relatively well. But the Z's with the split headstock are just


I think an Explorer style hockey stick headstock would work on an ML, since it works on a Random Star type guitar.


----------



## Edika (Dec 9, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think an Explorer style hockey stick headstock would work on an ML, since it works on a Random Star type guitar.



It might, I can't really visualize it as it seems to me it will accentuate the length of the ML and make it look like the body is slimmer. But Random stars with Jackson, ESP pointy headstocks do look cool so it might work. I don't think I've ever seen an ML though without a split headstock.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 9, 2021)

Edika said:


> It might, I can't really visualize it as it seems to me it will accentuate the length of the ML and make it look like the body is slimmer. But Random stars with Jackson, ESP pointy headstocks do look cool so it might work. I don't think I've ever seen an ML though without a split headstock.


I think the Jackson/Charvel, Kramer, ESP, etc. Stars with sharp headstocks look kind of off. The hockey stick variety works better in my opinion.


----------



## gunch (Dec 9, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Fishmans, Evertune, Ash body. 1800 bucks. Only 100 made.
> 
> I dunno. I kinda want it but I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better just waiting for it to show up on the used market since I already see I'm gonna have to swap some parts out...but goddamn that's pretty



I’d fuck with that


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 9, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm like in the minority of people that like the shrimpfork apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eaeolian said:


> I like the split headstock, and the shimpfork. The inline I can do without.
> 
> I played a USA Vinman and it was a really excellent guitar, despite the crappy headstock. I would really like a Cadillac, even a Korean one, but every time I find one for a decent price I talk myself out of it.



I have hated Les Pauls and most Gibson or Gibson-type solid bodies for decades at this point. 

If I were to get a large amount of extra fun money for some reason though, a custom shop Cadillac with the shrimpfork headstock would be bought. I’ve wanted one since seeing the “Me And My Wine” video when I was a kid.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 10, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I fucking love them assuming you have light tension. They're kinda finicky and unless you have heavy gauge strings you can't do the flutter thing too well but you can max them out both ways way more easily than a floyd and are great if you crank the hell out of your trem. They feel a lot more smooth to use than a floyd plus assuming you don't change string tension changing strings takes the same amount of time as a hardtail. Divebombs aren't as stable as a floyd in regards to tuning, you normally need to pull up to reset it after you drop pitch.
> 
> It's not a subtle effect since it's not based off of a strat trem but they are very very good at what they do, which is going apeshit with the bar. Plus screw in arm as a default and they're pretty easy to set up/modify. Definitely more expensive and less versatile than a floyd but a hell of a lot more aggressive and easier to live with.


Dang, I was going to respond with the opposite. You feel you can max them out both ways more easily than a Floyd? My Kahlers have far less pitch change than my Floyds. I think I can be way more crazy on the Floyd’s than the Kahlers. The Kahlers seem more subtle, because I can push the bar all the way down to the body and only have the high e string go down 1 to 1.5 steps.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 10, 2021)

gunch said:


> I’d fuck with that



So I constantly make fun of the folks in here who demand a company make a guitar catered to their specs for next to nothing, and the "I'd buy it if this one small thing was changed..otherwise no" type folk..and now I am one

When I first saw that guitar in video I was ready to buy it on the spot, then I learned it was ash and I was already looking to see if it was for sale....and then..then I saw the price.

1800 bucks for a guitar I'll have to add locking tuners to and swap the pickups on? I'll already have to put a SD Triple shot on it..so we've already gone to 2k. Dean guitars are known for their V necks..so they put a slim C on this one...why?

I get it, they're trying to make this ML the bait to catch modern guitarists and get them into the shape. It's not really for people who are already ML fans. But considering I just bought a ML Select for 700 and spent about 300 customizing it..I have the perfect guitar with everything I want for half the price.

I'd honestly rather just buy two more Selects and mod them for 2K, which would make more sense because now my current one is my pride and joy and if anything happened to it I'd be devastated. Having a backup and a backup for the backup makes more sense than getting that ML just because I like the color.


----------



## gunch (Dec 10, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> So I constantly make fun of the folks in here who demand a company make a guitar catered to their specs for next to nothing, and the "I'd buy it if this one small thing was changed..otherwise no" type folk..and now I am one
> 
> When I first saw that guitar in video I was ready to buy it on the spot, then I learned it was ash and I was already looking to see if it was for sale....and then..then I saw the price.
> 
> ...



If we picking nits I would be even more excited if it was a Z


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 10, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Dang, I was going to respond with the opposite. You feel you can max them out both ways more easily than a Floyd? My Kahlers have far less pitch change than my Floyds. I think I can be way more crazy on the Floyd’s than the Kahlers. The Kahlers seem more subtle, because I can push the bar all the way down to the body and only have the high e string go down 1 to 1.5 steps.



Oh weird, both the Burny LP and Hondo RR I had let me completely slack the strings and pull up as much as a floyd. I could actually dive so hard on the Hondo the strings would fall off the fretboard a little but that just might've been the nut. Maybe it's your setup?

In other news I got to fuck with a Bigsby yesterday and that was the silliest trem I've ever touched. Really subtle effect but it felt pretty good and usable, minus the fact that it held tune worse than those absolute shit tier jackson branded floyd specials.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 10, 2021)

By far the nicest dean I've ever seen. I'm a sucker for Vs with that pickguard.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 10, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> In other news I got to fuck with a Bigsby yesterday and that was the silliest trem I've ever touched. Really subtle effect but it felt pretty good and usable, minus the fact that it held tune worse than those absolute shit tier jackson branded floyd specials.


I never understood the tremendous amount of nostalgia towards Bigsby's. It wasn't the first trem, nor was it even the most distributed trem during the heyday of rock and roll. It was the best design available for only a short time (Introduced in '52, Fender released his trem in '54). I guess "because Gibson?" even though Gibson had developed their own trem system that was superior in every way to the Bigsby by the early 1960's.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 10, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I never understood the tremendous amount of nostalgia towards Bigsby's. It wasn't the first trem, nor was it even the most distributed trem during the heyday of rock and roll. It was the best design available for only a short time (Introduced in '52, Fender released his trem in '54). I guess "because Gibson?" even though Gibson had developed their own trem system that was superior in every way to the Bigsby by the early 1960's.



Bigsby trems are great, but they are really more associated with Gretsch than any other company. Gibson did some after-market work with them though.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 10, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Oh weird, both the Burny LP and Hondo RR I had let me completely slack the strings and pull up as much as a floyd. I could actually dive so hard on the Hondo the strings would fall off the fretboard a little but that just might've been the nut. Maybe it's your setup?
> 
> In other news I got to fuck with a Bigsby yesterday and that was the silliest trem I've ever touched. Really subtle effect but it felt pretty good and usable, minus the fact that it held tune worse than those absolute shit tier jackson branded floyd specials.



It's incredible for pitch vibrato, especially chords. 

Slightly less usable for Vai and Satch shenanigans tho .


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 10, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> In other news I got to fuck with a Bigsby yesterday and that was the silliest trem I've ever touched. Really subtle effect but it felt pretty good and usable, minus the fact that it held tune worse than those absolute shit tier jackson branded floyd specials.



Just like a Floyd, the Bigsby needs a good setup - especially a well cut nut. Once you have the guitar dialed in, the Bigsby will stay in tune well and do its thing which is super distinctive - smooth pitch vibrato.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 10, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Bigsby trems are great, but they are really more associated with Gretsch than any other company. Gibson did some after-market work with them though.


Gretch owned Bigsby from around 2000 until fairly recently. There are, I think, less than ten original Bigsby's documented prior to when Bigsby sold his stake to Tim McCarty (thus the Gibson connection). They (not the original pieces, but copies of the design) were certainly pretty rare, but not so rare you'd never see them, when I started playing. It seems like after Gretch bought the rights, there were suddenly ten times as many of them out in the wild.

Before 2000, I had a friend who had a Guild electric that had one, and I saw maybe two in stores on Epiphone semihollows, out of close to ten thousand guitars I had seen come through. In fact, I've met more people with six fingers than I've seen pre-2000 guitars with Bigsby's.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 10, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Before 2000, I had a friend who had a Guild electric that had one, and I saw maybe two in stores on Epiphone semihollows, out of close to ten thousand guitars I had seen come through. In fact, I've met more people with six fingers than I've seen pre-2000 guitars with Bigsby's.



My 50s Gretsch guitars (Jet and 6120) both have their original Bigsby trems. I bought these back in the 90s when no one wanted them. Heck, I was buying Ricks for 400 bucks through the late 90s. Then the Internet.


----------



## Accoun (Dec 10, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> By far the nicest dean I've ever seen. I'm a sucker for Vs with that pickguard.


Should I assume the chances of not needing to import it from Japan are close to nil?


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 10, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> How are Kahler trems?



Ive owned three guitars with Kahlers, ranging from the low end models (X-Trem?) to the USA models. I enjoy how smooth they are, and how easy it is to manipulate the bar. IIRC, you can also lock them down with an allen key to make them into a hard tail too.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 10, 2021)

Accoun said:


> Should I assume the chances of not needing to import it from Japan are close to nil?



I would assume so. Japan gets a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 10, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> By far the nicest dean I've ever seen. I'm a sucker for Vs with that pickguard.



I don’t like that headstock and I still kind of want that guitar. It’s so tasteful. The red/wine red finish with gold hardware.


----------



## AltecGreen (Dec 10, 2021)

Accoun said:


> Should I assume the chances of not needing to import it from Japan are close to nil?




Pretty much. It's a moot point right now since there's no stock at the moment since these get made in batches and they sell out fast. There are a couple of the ML models she uses for sale right now as well as the Infinite (Japanese brand) that she uses occasionally.


----------



## Accoun (Dec 11, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I would assume so. Japan gets a lot of cool stuff.



I wasn't sure if Dean was one of the companies to play exclusives for Japan, but I guess most Japanese bands aren't really popular enough in the West to warrant a worldwide release. Wata's Earthquaker Devices fuzz is probably the only exception and that's a different kind of product with different manufacturing. And yeah, that's still ignoring the aforementioned stock issues.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 11, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> I don’t like that headstock and I still kind of want that guitar. It’s so tasteful. The red/wine red finish with gold hardware.



Same. I usually only like the dean headstock on the ML but this v is lovely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2021)

The V with V headstock is Dean's best combo.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 11, 2021)

I like the Dean headstock. It just looks right to me. Whenever they change it, it's not offensive but it just doesn't look right to me.

Then again I also love the BC Rich Beast headstock on all their stuff and other people don't. I'm just weird I guess


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 11, 2021)

Gonna agree actually, it makes the "Gibson" style V's (rounded bottoms of the symmetrical V) much better looking to me.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 11, 2021)

I have no idea how true it was, but I've always heard "Deans have v-shaped necks." Was that really mostly true? A couple I've played did, but don't have any idea how ubiquitous it is in their lineup. If it was true, is it still the case today?


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 11, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> I have no idea how true it was, but I've always heard "Deans have v-shaped necks." Was that really mostly true? A couple I've played did, but don't have any idea how ubiquitous it is in their lineup. If it was true, is it still the case today?


Depends on what you get. V necks are their signature thing but they do slim Cs often. My Modifiers are c shaped and my ML is V shaped.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 12, 2021)

Man, that Red V is sick. Wonder what the price will be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man, that Red V is sick. Wonder what the price will be.



If you're talking about the sig V good chance you won't see it here. It's a Japan exclusive and as said before, it's apparently only made in batches.


----------



## AltecGreen (Dec 12, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man, that Red V is sick. Wonder what the price will be.



It's about $2K and made in Korea. The one Miyako uses comes from the US custom shop.

It's not hard to buy from Japan but you really have to one it because returns can be difficult.


----------



## Schweick (Dec 12, 2021)

Just curious if anyone here has had any experience(s) with the Dean custom shop?


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 13, 2021)

Schweick said:


> Just curious if anyone here has had any experience(s) with the Dean custom shop?



I’ve had two dimebag customs made. The custom shop is amazing!!!


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 13, 2021)

I came here to be a hater, but the neck thru Exile with the black flamed maple top is very sharp. Has anyone had a chance to play one?


----------



## jonsick (Dec 13, 2021)

Have they stopped making Razorbacks? Or have they just not been announced yet?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 13, 2021)

jonsick said:


> Have they stopped making Razorbacks? Or have they just not been announced yet?


I think those were included when Dean and Rita had a falling out.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 13, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> I have no idea how true it was, but I've always heard "Deans have v-shaped necks." Was that really mostly true? A couple I've played did, but don't have any idea how ubiquitous it is in their lineup. If it was true, is it still the case today?



kind of true? As @STRHelvete mentioned above, they have a few other verities too.

I've played their HARD V shaped necks, and soft V. I've also played what they call 'soft C' which, to my hands, felt like WIDE D type neck. I've also played their soft C shapes too. Its a bit of a mixed bag with Dean. 

I think i prefer their WIDE D shapes that, though are unofficial, I have found them on a few of their MLs specifically.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 13, 2021)

Razorback is such an awful shape. Washburn dime ML shape was my favorite.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 13, 2021)

jonsick said:


> Have they stopped making Razorbacks? Or have they just not been announced yet?


They're still on the website and can be purchased


----------



## Xaios (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm not really sure who this is supposed to be for. On one hand, at first glance it looks pure Eightees (but certainly more Kramer than Jackson), reminiscent of George Lynch's guitars. On the other hand, the roasted maple and softer lines make it look like it's trying to appeal to the Suhr/Anderson crowd, similarly to how Ibanez did so with the AZ line but not as well executed. But then the logo font kicks in and I get whiplashed straight back into riding the Steel Panther.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 13, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I'm not really sure who this is supposed to be for. On one hand, at first glance it looks pure Eightees (but certainly more Kramer than Jackson), reminiscent of George Lynch's guitars. On the other hand, the roasted maple and softer lines make it look like it's trying to appeal to the Suhr/Anderson crowd, similarly to how Ibanez did so with the AZ line but not as well executed. But then the logo font kicks in and I get whiplashed straight back into riding the Steel Panther.



For people who like the Dean superstrats..but with some updated features. Dean seems to have a following of people who really dig specific shapes and whatnot, often oldheads who like the older Dean stuff or people who want Deans but more options, like superstrat bodies. I joined an online group of Dean fans and I never realized until I was in there that there actually ARE Dean fanatics and a lot of them are older people who dig stuff like the MD24 for the 80s vibe along with their vintage 70s Dean stuff. It seems a lot of their offerings are fan service type things.


----------



## gunch (Dec 13, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I'm not really sure who this is supposed to be for. On one hand, at first glance it looks pure Eightees (but certainly more Kramer than Jackson), reminiscent of George Lynch's guitars. On the other hand, the roasted maple and softer lines make it look like it's trying to appeal to the Suhr/Anderson crowd, similarly to how Ibanez did so with the AZ line but not as well executed. But then the logo font kicks in and I get whiplashed straight back into riding the Steel Panther.



I think it's a nice step up from their Vendetta's and junk like that. The headstock is nice for the sole fact that it _does_ have nice proportions and isn't remarkable (like the AZ)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 13, 2021)

I think it’s meant to be in the realm of Charvels and some Ibanez fair.


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 13, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I'm not really sure who this is supposed to be for. On one hand, at first glance it looks pure Eightees (but certainly more Kramer than Jackson), reminiscent of George Lynch's guitars. On the other hand, the roasted maple and softer lines make it look like it's trying to appeal to the Suhr/Anderson crowd, similarly to how Ibanez did so with the AZ line but not as well executed. But then the logo font kicks in and I get whiplashed straight back into riding the Steel Panther.


Bro I think its for people who like cool superstrats


----------



## mxbraud (Dec 18, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I'm not really sure who this is supposed to be for. On one hand, at first glance it looks pure Eightees (but certainly more Kramer than Jackson), reminiscent of George Lynch's guitars. On the other hand, the roasted maple and softer lines make it look like it's trying to appeal to the Suhr/Anderson crowd, similarly to how Ibanez did so with the AZ line but not as well executed. But then the logo font kicks in and I get whiplashed straight back into riding the Steel Panther.


I disagree, Thats Charvel/Jackson DK24 Territory ALL day!
Ive Never owned a Dean in the 30+ years of playing. That might change! lol


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 19, 2021)

mxbraud said:


> I disagree, Thats Charvel/Jackson DK24 Territory ALL day!
> Ive Never owned a Dean in the 30+ years of playing. That might change! lol



The horns look to chonky to me, and between the massive “DEAN” logo and the goofy headstock, it’s a dealbreaker.


----------



## Zado (Dec 19, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I'm not really sure who this is supposed to be for.


Me, for example.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 19, 2021)

I've been considering one of the explorer styles (specifically the red version). I didnt realize that the body of these models is so large (in the video, or maybe canella is just a smaller dude).

The RC model is cool. However, I feel that dean is much like bc rich now. Trying to revamp with no delivery and still announcing new stuff.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 19, 2021)

BusinessMan said:


> I've been considering one of the explorer styles (specifically the red version). I didnt realize that the body of these models is so large (in the video, or maybe canella is just a smaller dude).
> 
> The RC model is cool. However, I feel that dean is much like bc rich now. Trying to revamp with no delivery and still announcing new stuff.


Their stuff is available. You can find it new and used.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 19, 2021)

I tried two black Exile Selects with Fishmans, and the fret work was ungodly bad - so many sharp frets. Granted, this was at the Vegas GC and something tells me they’d really be so stupid as to not manage the humidity in the store.


----------



## josh1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Anyone see this? What a joke Dean is.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 19, 2021)

josh1 said:


> Anyone see this? What a joke Dean is.



Yeah I saw that. Wonder what that shit's about


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 19, 2021)

josh1 said:


> Anyone see this? What a joke Dean is.



Holy crap, what blatant hypocrites and asshats Dean and Armadillo are. I can’t believe they’re going after some dude who just owns a guitar that kind of looks like one of theirs.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 19, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, what blatant hypocrites and asshats Dean and Armadillo are. I can’t believe they’re going after some dude who just owns a guitar that kind of looks like one of theirs.


Considering they really did build themselves off of being the mutant twin of Gibson


----------



## josh1 (Dec 19, 2021)

What Gibson does, Dean must follow! Good, bad or otherwise...I guess


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 19, 2021)

josh1 said:


> What Gibson does, Dean must follow! Good, bad or otherwise...I guess


Lol seriously. Gibson should sue for them copying their lawsuit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 19, 2021)

Jesus Christ. Dean, that was stupid. Issue a fucking apology, give him a free guitar as a sign of good will, and focus on what matters.

Dipshits.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Yeah I saw that. Wonder what that shit's about



Dude said it's probably related to the Dean/Dimebag lawsuit. Probably protecting the shape as aggressively as possible to protect the IP. 

...

Still an absolutely cunt move to do. I still want Gibson to lose their lawsuit because them winning would set a terrible precedent, but I hope there's some kind of resolution with this dude, as well as the builder.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 19, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude said it's probably related to the Dean/Dimebag lawsuit. Probably protecting the shape as aggressively as possible to protect the IP.
> 
> ...
> 
> Still an absolutely cunt move to do. I still want Gibson to lose their lawsuit because them winning would set a terrible precedent, but I hope there's some kind of resolution with this dude, as well as the builder.


This is one of those things that could (should) easily blow up in their face. Like when United tried to not cover that guy's Taylor that got crushed. It takes a lot of marketing to overcome a company suing a customer for having something that they think is violates their patents. Can you imagine if Apple started suing Samsung phone users? I mean, in my house right now there are hundreds of things that may or may not have some tenuous connection to an existing variation of a design patent. I can't imagine if I got sent a C&D for an IG post that featured it. I would NEVER buy from that company, given that behavior. 

And calling these counterfeits, especially in light of ACTUAL Chinese counterfeits, is a joke. I completely understand that they might need to go after the builder, just so they don't get into this same situation Gibson is, with not protecting their IP, but a customer? That's weird.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 20, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Their stuff is available. You can find it new and used.



Much like current bc rich models, I have yet to see anything in person in shops around my area or out of state shops. That's why I say that.


----------



## mxbraud (Dec 20, 2021)

OMG What DRAMA!
EVERONE has lost their minds


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 20, 2021)

Bdtunn said:


> I’ve had two dimebag customs made. The custom shop is amazing!!!



Just out of curiosity, how are their prices? I would not mind at all, having a Dean U.S. custom shop RC7 model like the one below. That guitar is owned by Virvum guitarist, Nic Gruhn.


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 20, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are their prices? I would not mind at all, having a Dean U.S. custom shop RC7 model like the one below. That guitar is owned by Virvum guitarist, Nic Gruhn.




I bought them maybe 5-6 years ago when they were about 2-3k for a build. I actually got a huge discount on mine but that was a special thing.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 20, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are their prices? I would not mind at all, having a Dean U.S. custom shop RC7 model like the one below. That guitar is owned by Virvum guitarist, Nic Gruhn.


Spec'd out a custom shop to see what it would run me. It wasn't anything super crazy but I was at 5k. I feel like you're gonna hit at least that regardless of what you choose


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## gunch (Dec 20, 2021)

what their neck heel look like


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 20, 2021)

gunch said:


> what their neck heel look like


Ah yes, the SSO equivalent of "Send nudes"


----------



## odibrom (Dec 20, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Ah yes, the SSO equivalent of "Send nudes"



GOLD....


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 20, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are their prices? I would not mind at all, having a Dean U.S. custom shop RC7 model like the one below. That guitar is owned by Virvum guitarist, Nic Gruhn.


I’ve got a USA dime stealth customized on order for $2799. I went with a blue flame top stealth with a natural back.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 20, 2021)

gunch said:


> what their neck heel look like



Unironically the most important guitar buying question.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 21, 2021)

Kinda worried seeing those because I have some pictures online of my super strats. Do you guys think Dean will send a cease and desist letter and sue me?


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 21, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Kinda worried seeing those because I have some pictures online of my super strats. Do you guys think Dean will send a cease and desist letter and sue me?


Yes. I bought an ML FROM Dean and they're still suing me. I don't even understand what I'm supposed to do.


----------

